# Nintendo just announced a new series of amiibo cards (series 5)



## Boccages (Sep 23, 2021)

Look at the attachment for the gist of the announcement.

Does it means we will get amiibo cards for the 8 new ACNH villagers ? For sure ! A series of amiibo cards usually contains 100 cards.

Does it mean Nintendo is bringing back old missing villagers? Maybe. Does it mean we will get new never before seen characters? It is likely.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Sep 23, 2021)

I wonder if they are going to add even more villagers..?


----------



## Corrie (Sep 23, 2021)

Maybe the new cards have something to do with the upcoming NH update? o:


----------



## Moritz (Sep 23, 2021)

Major hype if we get the new horizons 8 as amiibo cards!
I'm sure we will hear more of them in the direct


----------



## Boccages (Sep 23, 2021)

I really liked that tweet from Animal Crossing World


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Sep 23, 2021)

I feel like the safe assumption would be that a new series of amiibo cards would contain cards for the new NPCs who were added plus the new villagers. After that? I don't really know how they'd fill it out, lol. I imagine the Animal Crossing Direct will help fill in those details.


----------



## Serabee (Sep 23, 2021)

WOAH! Looks like Nintendo's definitely planning some interesting stuff for ACNH.

Question, though (not trying to start drama, I'm just curious)- why is it "likely" they'll add new villagers? Did the initial Amiibos just re-release old ones? Why would this be different?


----------



## Corrie (Sep 23, 2021)

Serabee said:


> WOAH! Looks like Nintendo's definitely planning some interesting stuff for ACNH.
> 
> Question, though (not trying to start drama, I'm just curious)- why is it "likely" they'll add new villagers? Did the initial Amiibos just re-release old ones? Why would this be different?


For them to add the new 8 villagers plus the new NPCs wouldn't seem worth it for a whole new series. It's just a guess though. Maybe series 5 will be smaller then the others. Hard to know!


----------



## Kg1595 (Sep 23, 2021)

Serabee said:


> WOAH! Looks like Nintendo's definitely planning some interesting stuff for ACNH.
> 
> Question, though (not trying to start drama, I'm just curious)- why is it "likely" they'll add new villagers? Did the initial Amiibos just re-release old ones? Why would this be different?



Yes, the re-released series 1-4 amiibos are just old villagers, not new ones like Raymond or Sherb.  The latter would need to be in this new series 5.


----------



## Serabee (Sep 23, 2021)

Corrie said:


> For them to add the new 8 villagers plus the new NPCs wouldn't seem worth it for a whole new series. It's just a guess though. Maybe series 5 will be smaller then the others. Hard to know!


I just figured they'd be adding old missing villagers, but OP is suggesting that's possible, but new never before seen character are more likely... I'm just curious why?


----------



## Corrie (Sep 23, 2021)

Serabee said:


> I just figured they'd be adding old missing villagers, but OP is suggesting that's possible, but new never before seen character are more likely... I'm just curious why?


Just a guess? I can imagine the bloodbath if they release new villagers that you could only get via cards lol.


----------



## Serabee (Sep 23, 2021)

Kg1595 said:


> Yes, the re-released amiibos are just old villagers, not new ones like Raymond or Sherb.  The latter would need to be in this new series 5.


By new villagers I meant "never before seen" like was mentioned in the first post! I assumed that didn't mean Raymond or Sherb, since they've been seen, but maybe I misunderstood.
Obviously they'd need more than just those guys, though, to fill out a whole series. But it seems more likely to me they'd RR old villagers than add totally new ones.


----------



## Kg1595 (Sep 23, 2021)

Corrie said:


> Just a guess? I can imagine the bloodbath if they release new villagers that you could only get via cards lol.


It would be the Sanrio debacle all over again


----------



## azurill (Sep 23, 2021)

I would love to have amiibo cards of the new villagers.


----------



## Corrie (Sep 23, 2021)

Kg1595 said:


> It would be the Sanrio debacle all over again ☹


Yeah, ew, no thanks. Hopefully if they do release new villagers, I won't care for any of them so I won't be tempted to buy cards lol. It's bad enough I collected all the cards as it is. It pains me to collect more lol.


----------



## Serabee (Sep 23, 2021)

Corrie said:


> Yeah, ew, no thanks. Hopefully if they do release new villagers, I won't care for any of them so I won't be tempted to buy cards lol. It's bad enough I collected all the cards as it is. It pains me to collect more lol.


I feel like new ones would likely be able to be traded though, simply because all the previous "series" ones can be. While the Sanrio ones were exclusive crossover ones, which make more sense for keeping exclusive. Obviously I'm just guessing, but I imagine if new villagers came from the pack we'd at least be able to adopt them from one another.
But I'm still not sure we'll get new ones. I mean, obviously, I'd love some! But I don't want to get my hopes up.


----------



## DaisyFan (Sep 23, 2021)

Series 5 amiibo cards? Yes please! My guesses would be the characters from New Horizons, including 8 new villagers.


----------



## Etown20 (Sep 23, 2021)

Wasn't there something in the datamine about unlisted amiibo numbers that were to be filled in later? Do we know how many? That could be a clue to how big series 5 might be.


----------



## Nefarious (Sep 23, 2021)

I really hope that a new series means that old forgotten villagers are coming back as well. It would be a very small pack if it only contained the 8 new villagers and the new NPCs. I could also see them printing new cards for the villagers that were introduced through the RV set of amiibo cards.


----------



## AccfSally (Sep 23, 2021)

Gosh, I hope it doesn't turn into another Sanrio Card mess.


----------



## your local goomy (Sep 23, 2021)

Aziz. Please. Bring back Aziz. I want my blue lion boy


----------



## Serabee (Sep 23, 2021)

Nefarious said:


> I really hope that a new series means that old forgotten villagers are coming back as well. It would be a very small pack if it only contained the 8 new villagers and the new NPCs. I could also see them printing new cards for the villagers that were introduced through the RV set of amiibo cards.


Oh, yah! That would make sense. And I'd love another chance to get a Julia card~
I think it's a safe bet that there will be more than just the new villagers in the series, since as you said, it'd be a small pack otherwise. But the real question is who else will be added!



AccfSally said:


> Gosh, I hope it doesn't turn into another Sanrio Card mess.


I mean, I imagine they'll be hard to get initially. But, like I said, since the other four series all have villagers that can be "traded", I don't know why this pack would be different. If they were releasing a "super awesome totally exclusive" pack, I'd be nervous. But I imagine there will be less drama over these if the villagers can be traded, and I think they'll be able to be.



your local goomy said:


> Aziz. Please. Bring back Aziz. I want my blue lion boy


Since he was my first BF in the original AC, I agree


----------



## TheDuke55 (Sep 23, 2021)

I didn't catch this part of the direct. Going to assume series 5 is all the new comers. Would be cool to get a pack, but we all know scalpers suck wet farts and will ruin it for all of us.


----------



## kayleee (Sep 23, 2021)

yesss I'm ready to start collecting these cards again


----------



## Moritz (Sep 23, 2021)

If old villagers come back, I really want this guy
He would go perfect with Megan


----------



## Miss Misty (Sep 23, 2021)

Hopefully series 5 will include the NH villagers, and hopefully Nintendo gives us a nice big rollout so there's a good surplus of cards to avoid the scalpers (or at the very least that the amiibo duplicators on etsy can get their hands on them before the scalpers buy them all rofl)


----------



## AccfSally (Sep 23, 2021)

I just hope my missing baby, Viche is one.









If not, maybe Kit


----------



## ayeeprill (Sep 23, 2021)

My theory is that this will be another 100-count series, including:

8 new New Horizons villager
50 Welcome Amiibo RV villagers released as regular Amiibos
17 special villager cards as is tradition (a new Isabelle, Tom Nook, and T&T. Wilbur, Orville, CJ, Flick, Daisy Mae, Gullivarrr, Harvey. That makes 11, I'm not sure who else would be added off the top of my head, maybe a second Blathers? Lloid? Is there a new character I'm forgetting?)
That makes 75, which means there are 25 spots left for new/returning villagers. My top hopes - Woolio, Rio, Faith, Sunny, and Sven.


----------



## Rosch (Sep 23, 2021)

Considering that each series has 100 amiibo cards, then I guess it is safe to assume that Series 5 will have 100 cards as well. Here's a list of all the characters that have no amiibo cards. I'd like to think that the RV cards are separate:

Welcome amiibo (8)


Spoiler



Audie
Cyd
Dom
Judy
Megan
Raymond
Reneigh
Sherb



Other amiibo (7)


Spoiler



Inkwell
Cece
Viche
W. Link
Medli
Ganon
Epona



Japan-Exclusive (2)


Spoiler



Holden
Filly



New Horizons NPCs (8)


Spoiler



Wisp
Harvey
CJ
Flick
Daisy Mae
Orville
Wilbur
Gullivarrr



Pocket Camp (3) [...yes, I included them for completion sake]


Spoiler



Beppe
Carlo
Giovanni



Other Special NPCs (9) [I doubt these, but for completion sake]


Spoiler



Cornimer
Farley
Frillard
Kaitlin
Serena
Snowman
Snowmam
Snowboy
Snowtyke



Missing villagers (73)


Spoiler



Ace
Aisle
Analogue
Aziz
Belle
Bessie
Betty
Bow
Carmen (mouse)
Carrot
Champ
Champagne
Chico
Chuck
Clara
Cupcake
Dozer
Elina
Emerald
Faith
Filly
Flash
Flossie
Fruity
Gen
Hambo
Hank
Hector
Huggy
Iggy
Jane
Joe
Jubei
Kit
Koharu
Leigh
Liz
Lulu (islander)
Lulu (villager)
Madam Rosa
Marcy
Masa
Megumi
Meow
Nindori
Nobuo
Nosegay
Otis
Oxford
Patricia
Penny
Petunia (cow)
Petunia (rhino)
Pierre
Pigleg
Pironkon
Poko
Quetzal
Rhoda
Rio
Rollo
Shinabiru
Shoukichi
Sue E.
Sunny
Sven
Tarou
Tiara
Twirp
Valise
Weldon
Woolio
Yodel


----------



## Corrie (Sep 23, 2021)

Real talk though, if they add the RV villagers and make it so only those cards work and not the originals, I'm gonna be hella mad.


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 23, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> I didn't catch this part of the direct. Going to assume series 5 is all the new comers. Would be cool to get a pack, but we all know scalpers suck wet farts and will ruin it for all of us.



This is why I am honestly not happy about this. I’d normally be happy to collect them but the mess with the sanrio packs left a bad taste not to mention that poster patch timing right when the amiibos got rereleased. I only got a pack thanks to a friend  (I am still very grateful ).  I am hoping if they don’t run out right away, my mom will let me get some since I still don’t have a job unfortunately.. Was honestly hoping they were done with releasing amiibos.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 23, 2021)

sweet, now can ya'll reprint series 4?

	Post automatically merged: Sep 23, 2021



Dunquixote said:


> This is why I am honestly not happy about this. I’d normally be happy to collect them but the mess with the sanrio packs left a bad taste not to mention that poster patch timing right when the amiibos got rereleased. I only got a pack thanks to a friend  (I am still very grateful ).  I am hoping if they don’t run out right away, my mom will let me get some since I still don’t have a job unfortunately.. Was honestly hoping they were done with releasing amiibos.


fwiw, I'm pretty sure the sanrio packs were meant to be a limited distribution

so I'm a tad more confident that this will be decently reasonable to grab


----------



## JKDOS (Sep 23, 2021)

I mean, series 5 could easily include the new New Horizons villagers, as well as the new New Horizons NPCs, such as Flick, Daisy, CJ, the Dodo birds, etc


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 23, 2021)

though also, I wonder what the designs on these card faces will look like

like obviously the series 1-4 cards had some stuff that was clearly meant for the amiibo festival game, plus villager models being updated for nh and all compared to nl

	Post automatically merged: Sep 23, 2021

best news here though is now people have to stop calling the welcome amiibo set series 5


----------



## smoky (Sep 23, 2021)

STOP

ive bought 40 packs this week i can only handle so much


----------



## Rosch (Sep 23, 2021)

Corrie said:


> Real talk though, if they add the RV villagers and make it so only those cards work and not the originals, I'm gonna be hella mad.



I might have misinterpreted the question but I'm I was able to scan Tybalt, Tasha, Dobie, and Buzz just fine. All of them are RV villagers and they have stayed on my island for a long time.


----------



## Corrie (Sep 23, 2021)

Rosch said:


> I might have misinterpreted the question but I'm I was able to scan Tybalt, Tasha, Dobie, and Buzz just fine. All of them are RV villagers and they have stayed on my island for a long time.


WAIT. Really!? O: How did I miss this!


----------



## Rosch (Sep 23, 2021)

Corrie said:


> WAIT. Really!? O: How did I miss this!



Proof for reference:


----------



## Corrie (Sep 23, 2021)

Rosch said:


> Proof for reference:
> 
> View attachment 400972
> View attachment 400973


Thanks for letting me know! I thought I read somewhere where they couldn't so I never tried pfff. I feel mega dumb.


----------



## Telula (Sep 23, 2021)

Really hoping for the NH villagers to be in this series!  Totally want to get my hands on Reneigh!


----------



## Torts McGorts (Sep 23, 2021)

Was excited for the coffee birb update, but now I’m really excited to see the new Amiibo card series! Looks like there’s still plenty of villagers that still need a card, but I definitely would not be mad (my wallet might be, tho) if a few brand spankin’ new villagers made their debut in this series as well.


----------



## stitchmaker (Sep 23, 2021)

Series 5 Welcome Amiibo RV 50 cards should be part of new Series 5 Amiibo cards.
Those were hard to get and haven't been reprinted.  Other should be the 8 new villagers and all the new NPC.
If they add new villagers Nintendo may wait to release those Amiibo cards.  New villagers without amiibo cards will get players back.
I hope the New Series 5 unlocks furniture like the Sanrio cards did.


----------



## Calysis (Sep 23, 2021)

This is so exciting!

I'm really hoping that they bring back older villagers with Series 5. I'd like to see older villagers that didn't make the cut make a comeback, such as Sven and Meow. Although I definitely wouldn't complain if they decided to release brand new villagers!

They can always do another restock of the Welcome Amiibo RV cards (really hoping that they do, I still need a few more to complete that set and hardly anyone is trading any!). I'd prefer a restock of the RV cards rather than reusing the same 50 villagers for what is supposed to be a new series.


----------



## kurisu (Sep 23, 2021)

i definitely think they'll be folding the rv villagers into the new set as well with the normal artwork, alongside the new villagers. as far as what else will be added do fill out the set... i'm definitely hoping for some more old villagers as well. i hope that they add them into the game normally too instead of making it that you can only adopt them by scanning them in or picking them up from another player's island.

as for the other collab villagers, i don't think we'll see them in this set. considering splatoon, loz and monhun are all expecting new main title games soon i'm more inclined to think they'll be added as part of a crossover promotion for those.


----------



## Candy83 (Sep 23, 2021)

azurill said:


> I would love to have amiibo cards of the new villagers.



This is precisely what I think will happen.

It may be more than just the new _New Horizons_ villagers; it may also be the NPCs new to _New Horizons_.

I am not sure if any other forum member has mentioned the following (I will): Nintendo and _Animal Crossing_ may be wanting all villager and NPC characters to have amiibo cards.


----------



## kiwikenobi (Sep 23, 2021)

This is exciting news! If they do add the WA amiibo villagers to the series 5 amiibo cards, I just hope that they're still compatible with New Leaf. There were a lot of those that I never got that I would still like to have for New Leaf, mostly for their exclusive RV items.

As for the slots that are not obvious to fill to make a complete set of a hundred, NPC's in alternate outfits seem possible to me, like how there are so many different versions of Isabelle's card. Or maybe they'll re-release some of the amiibo from previous series in their New Horizons clothes (hopefully the more popular ones so that more people have another chance at them).


----------



## inazuma (Sep 23, 2021)

well... my feelings are normal abt this and nothing special since our country didnt sell the freakin amiibos or anything in general and my mom would not buy it for me because she thought its useless (i rlly dont have any amiibo at all) that time my mom let me but every shop we went theres no amiibo. whatever man. i just dont want dom amiibo to be limited so i can get him from someone. i really want to get my hands at dom-


----------



## Rosch (Sep 24, 2021)

Many people here offer adoption services because they can freely cycle villagers thanks to amiibo. Once the new villagers are available, pretty sure they will be a lot more accessible.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Sep 24, 2021)

Rosch said:


> Many people here offer adoption services because they can freely cycle villagers thanks to amiibo. Once the new villagers are available, pretty sure they will be a lot more accessible.



Yep, that'll be nice. I finally got Raymond myself, via an island, about a month ago. I've been looking for Raymond since the game came out last year! Obviously not constantly, just whenever a villager moved out. I would spend so many NMT and real world hours looking each time, and finally I got him. It was very frustrating. Before this amiibo announcement, I felt like I could never let him move out even if I wanted to, because it'd be too hard to get him back! At least with amiibo you can cycle out villagers as you wish.


----------



## IonicKarma (Sep 24, 2021)

whos ready for Raymond Amiibo card to go for 300 dollars


----------



## Pecora (Sep 24, 2021)

My guess ist, that they will give us cards for

- the new villagers we have in New Horizons
- (new cards for) the missing amiibos:  Splatoon, Monster Hunter and the Zelda animals 
- old villagers that are not in New Horizons (Ace, Poko...)
- and maybe a very small amount of new villagers


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Sep 24, 2021)

very curious to see how this turns out...

Wonder if they'll go into this at the Direct? I have always say that a major update would need to be tied to new merch lol


----------



## bebebese (Sep 24, 2021)

The fact that they're showing it with the other 100-card series makes me hopeful that we'll see some gamecube/n64 faces as well as the 8 new guys (plus NPCs and probably NH versions of Nook and Isabelle). I'd also be very happy if the Welcome amiibo get reprinted in the vertical style as I don't think those ever got released where I live. 

Now to try to source legitimate packs...


----------



## Sara? (Sep 24, 2021)

Boccages said:


> Look at the attachment for the gist of the announcement.
> 
> Does it means we will get amiibo cards for the 8 new ACNH villagers ? For sure ! A series of amiibo cards usually contains 100 cards.
> 
> Does it mean Nintendo is bringing back old missing villagers? Maybe. Does it mean we will get new never before seen characters? It is likely.



You know i wish we could just buy the card in the nintendo shop like QR downloadable or something like that, because its a bit annoying to way for stock, to get in in the right shops and right time before they sell out. I just wished we could have the possibility to buy all amiibo cards online  in the nintendo in game shop, would make life easier


----------



## azurill (Sep 24, 2021)

Sara? said:


> You know i wish we could just buy the card in the nintendo shop like QR downloadable or something like that, because its a bit annoying to way for stock, to get in in the right shops and right time before they sell out. I just wished we could have the possibility to buy all amiibo cards online  in the nintendo in game shop, would make life easier


I would love to be able to buy amiibo cards from Nintendo. There are only a handful of cards that I really want which are the penguin villagers. Just being able to buy them would be amazing. I really do like most of the cards I got from target but was disappointed I didn’t get any of the penguin villagers.


----------



## Bluebellie (Sep 24, 2021)

I hope older villagers are back!
I’m not interested in having any of the new villagers added to new horizons, and even if I was, I’d probably not buy the Amiibos, I would just buy them from others.

I’d be interested to see any of these come back:

-Fruity
-Pironkon
-Rollo
-Weldon
-Valise
-Otis

I still have one spot open on my island for that last villager, but none of the current ones available I’m resonating with.


----------



## JKDOS (Sep 24, 2021)

IonicKarma said:


> whos ready for Raymond Amiibo card to go for 300 dollars



Since people on Etsy will be selling homemade ones, that will limit the potential for Scalpers to hurt anyone other than collectors.


----------



## DarkSlayer1331 (Sep 24, 2021)

I guess we should have expected a Series 5 to be coming very soon with the rollout of more of the original series. Looks like Target got the bid, which also isn't surprising. I work for them, and they're always looking for exclusive deals. Haha. 

I'm thinking the new NPC characters, the eight new villagers, villagers from the NL Welcome Amiibo series that aren't in these original series (such as Billy, Vivian...) AND YES, some new villagers as well. Or even returning villagers from previous titles that aren't in NL/NH. 

I do think it'll be 100 cards, due to the leaked info on 100 entries inputted without all the details. Everything just points to this update. Ugh, I'm so excited!!!


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside (Sep 24, 2021)

Corrie said:


> Real talk though, if they add the RV villagers and make it so only those cards work and not the originals, I'm gonna be hella mad.



I doubt they'd do this - the old Sanrio cards I bought for New Leaf worked fine, and so has all of the cards I bought a while ago.


----------



## JKDOS (Sep 24, 2021)

Corrie said:


> Real talk though, if they add the RV villagers and make it so only those cards work and not the originals, I'm gonna be hella mad.



IIRC, Those cards use the same the same binary code. The only difference is what's visually printed.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Sep 24, 2021)

So is it possible the series 5 will be the RV cards but this time without the RVs and just full body like the other series cards?


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Sep 24, 2021)

eeeep im really excited for the possibility of new villagers and hopefully bow and meow (i love smmm)


----------



## Orius (Sep 24, 2021)

I hope it's available for non-US countries, or just Asian countries for that matter. I had to buy my Series 1-4 cards second-hand.


----------



## Halloqueen (Sep 24, 2021)

I'd be interested if this potentially brought back some of the villagers who have been lost to time, as others have mentioned. I'd move Pigleg and Quetzal onto my island as quickly as possible if they were to return. Withholding any excitement or anticipation until things are fully revealed though, as I don't want to set myself up for disappointment.


----------



## kemdi (Sep 24, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> So is it possible the series 5 will be the RV cards but this time without the RVs and just full body like the other series cards?


Possible, but unlikely. There was a data mine from a while ago that showed that nintendo made room in the game code for 100 new cards. If the RV cards were part of series 5, Nintendo wouldn't have to make room for them, since their data already exists in the game.


----------



## Boccages (Sep 24, 2021)

I hope Nintendo brings these long lost villagers back


----------



## Insulaire (Sep 24, 2021)

If we get brand new villagers, I realllyyyyyy hope for a ninth villager type rather than ten more of the ones we already know so well


----------



## _Rainy_ (Sep 24, 2021)

I thought WA was considered series 5?


----------



## Calysis (Sep 24, 2021)

More personality types would be so rad, but tbh I'd be happier with them adding a lot more dialogue for the current personalities!



Totoroki said:


> I thought WA was considered series 5?


Welcome Amiibo only had 50 cards as opposed to series 1-4's typical 100 cards per series. WA cards were RV styled as well; they weren't in the usual style of series 1-4. ^^


----------



## xlisapisa (Sep 24, 2021)

this is such exciting news! I definitely hope we get the new acnh villagers and the old lost villagers! maybe even some new new villagers, that would be extra nice but I don’t want to get my hopes up lol so I’ll just wait and see what happens when they announce it.


----------



## a potato (Sep 24, 2021)

Something definitely has to be added. I mean, there are the new ACNH NPCs that need cards too, so that brings it up to around 15(? I'm not counting, lol) and if you take old characters with new designs into account, that's maybe 20? That still doesn't seem like enough. I'd love for them to release new villagers, though. Maybe that's why only 8 were introduced at launch. and obligatory I hope the Nintendo villagers return


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Sep 24, 2021)

C'mon Tarou... just want the lad back o-o


----------



## NicksFixed (Sep 24, 2021)

Totoroki said:


> I thought WA was considered series 5?


They're Series S ...


----------



## Rosch (Sep 24, 2021)

Totoroki said:


> I thought WA was considered series 5?



If you look on the official catalog on the official Animal Crossing amiibo site, the RV cards were considered to be a different set. They also have their own set of numbers. Unlike the Series 1-4 which continues from 1 to 400.









						Animal Crossing amiibo cards and amiibo figures - Official Site - Welcome
					

With the Animal Crossing™ amiibo catalog, you can search, browse, filter, and sort through the entire list of amiibo character cards and amiibo figures.




					animal-crossing.com


----------



## Etown20 (Sep 25, 2021)

I'm not sure this a fair comparison, but the possibility of bringing back old villagers kind of reminds me of how they brought back every character for Smash Ultimate, and that seemed to be a big hit with the fans.

I also wouldn't be surprised if they wanted to create more new villagers though because the better graphics allow for more details and design freedom than they had in the past.


----------



## spyroflame0487 (Sep 25, 2021)

I think by my count there's 23 "new" characters for NH; Isabelle (island outfit), Nook (island outfit) Timmy/Tommy (island outfit), Harvey, Wilbur, Orville, Flick, CJ, Wisp, Redd (in a different outfit or on his boat), Label (her old card says Labelle and she has a new outfit in NH), Daisy May, Lloid, Guillivaar plus the 8 villagers.
This of course doesn't mean they couldn't do other characters like the OK Motors guys or old NPCs like Serena or Kaitlin or some other new NPC they could introduce.
I have a distinct feeling that the Welcome Amiibo cards are gonna be folded into this set. I wonder if they'll change the artwork on the cards though.

Its hard to say if they'd do characters that were exclusive to the cards though. The Sanrio ones were like that, but that was also a separate corporate promotion.

Hopefully they'll have learned/COVID problems wont affect the production of them and they'll have a bunch in stock when the release them


----------



## TheDuke55 (Sep 25, 2021)

Who is to say that the RV card villagers can't be in the series 5 set? They can't have RVs anymore so they could just do full body renders. And so they still have 50 other slots for the remainder. Or it could be the new NH villagers and just be a small set like Sanrio. I think shooting people down before we know what it really is going to detail is jumping the gun.


Also what's going on with the Series 1-4 sets? I thought they came back, but like I can't find any store (Target) nearby that has them in stock and online is all out of stock. Did they already get scalped lol?


----------



## shiniki (Sep 25, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> Also what's going on with the Series 1-4 sets? I thought they came back, but like I can't find any store (Target) nearby that has them in stock and online is all out of stock. Did they already get scalped lol?



Wow, I just ordered a pack of Series 1 and 2 from Target last night. Earlier I had one of all four, but by the time I got ready to check out, Series 3 and 4 sold out.


----------



## MhmmCheeseburger (Sep 25, 2021)

I hope they will be easier to get than the recent releases…


----------



## TheDuke55 (Sep 25, 2021)

shiniki said:


> Wow, I just ordered a pack of Series 1 and 2 from Target last night. Earlier I had one of all four, but by the time I got ready to check out, Series 3 and 4 sold out.


Yeah that's what I am saying lol. I was about to buy 1 of each series and could only get 1 pack of series 1 lol.



MhmmCheeseburger said:


> I hope they will be easier to get than the recent releases…


Considering the Amiibo series 1-4 just recently got reprinted and are already out of stock, I would say expect the same situation. If not due to scalpers due to people panic hoarding.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Sep 25, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> Yeah that's what I am saying lol. I was about to buy 1 of each series and could only get 1 pack of series 1 lol.
> 
> 
> Considering the Amiibo series 1-4 just recently got reprinted and are already out of stock, I would say expect the same situation. If not due to scalpers due to people panic hoarding.


I can still order them online, but I think they get sent from nearby targets


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Sep 25, 2021)

I really hope that the cards are actually Raymond, Judy, Audie, and all the other popular villagers that people are obsessed over. If it turns out to be true we can finally say goodbye to those who love to overcharge for these villagers on certain trading sites.


----------



## DarkSlayer1331 (Sep 26, 2021)

Yeah, Target sold out Online again. I don't know how much they're getting a week or anything. I'm actually one of the leaders at a Target store, and we only got the one shipment of all of them, and then we got another package of one of the series. I think it was Series 2. But that's all we've ever gotten.


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 26, 2021)

I am actually mad over series 5 I’ll be honest. It took me forever well not really forever but it took a crap ton of money to complete my card collection. Normally I really would really be excited, but as I’ve lost a TON of work time since March over issues with a herniated disc and JUST had spinal neck disc Replacement surgery last week, I won’t even be going back to work for another 4 to 5 weeks so this girl is hella broke. I was the one who was at Game Stop at midnight for the happy home designer release And I bought two boxes of series 1 As my other two Besties Also got some and we all combined our efforts to complete our collections. I also bought a box of series 2, 3 and 4 when they debuted. Same goes with welcome amiibo. This time I do not have the money to do that. And if they re-introduce welcome amiibo into series 5, I’m going to be furious. So Now that I’m done with that rant, ha ha Ha, I’m hoping they’ll introduce some new villagers since we only got eight with new horizons and we got WAY more on new leaf. I am assuming they’re going to put the new 8+ the new NPC’s plus the other current NPC’s As with series 1 through four they were 17. That leaves 83 spots minus the eight for the new guys from the current is going to equal 75 spots. If they go back and give us some of the older Villagers that do not have amiibo cards yet and that total from my count is 74 (not including filly, Holden and the crossovers) but I’m kind of hoping they don’t give us all of those as I’m really really really hoping they’re gonna give us a few more new villagers but that’s the count I have as of right now. There’s also a possibility of the crossover Villagers, being made into cards but I have a feeling they might do those eventually in A separate set like they did with a Sanrio Or just allow the actual physical amiibos to work with that.


----------



## Alexis (Sep 27, 2021)

Boccages said:


> Look at the attachment for the gist of the announcement.
> 
> Does it means we will get amiibo cards for the 8 new ACNH villagers ? For sure ! A series of amiibo cards usually contains 100 cards.
> 
> Does it mean Nintendo is bringing back old missing villagers? Maybe. Does it mean we will get new never before seen characters? It is likely.


I'm so excited, I hope we get even more villagers!


----------



## Rosch (Sep 27, 2021)

Hmmm... assuming the old villagers will return and/or new villagers are introduced, I seriously hope they would show up at camp and mystery islands as well. Because if they are not, I would honestly be mad if they are locked behind a paywall.

I can understand crossover characters being exclusive because they are all from other franchises. But the others are all from the AC series.


----------



## VexTheHex (Sep 27, 2021)

Rosch said:


> Hmmm... assuming the old villagers will return and/or new villagers are introduced, I seriously hope they would show up at camp and mystery islands as well. Because if they are not, I would honestly be mad if they are locked behind a paywall.
> 
> I can understand crossover characters being exclusive because they are all from other franchises. But the others are all from the AC series.



 Same thoughts. It would be their smartest move as well since Villager Hunts are some of the most watched streams and videos.


----------



## Mink777 (Sep 28, 2021)

I’m more interested in finding more about this than any of the roost/Holiday stuff. Assuming there will be 100 cards, what will they consist of aside from the obvious 8 new villagers and new special characters? I feel like it only makes sense to add some more villagers to the game. They also may include the 50 Welcome Amiibo villagers in this like some people are saying above, especially if their original series isn’t being restocked. Even then, that likely still leaves quite a few spots open in a series of 100. I would like to see some of the e+ Gamecube villagers come back, so maybe it will be a mix of that and brand new villagers.

Also, if they are going to add a bunch of new villagers, they should increase the 10 villager per island limit and increase the size of the island in some way as well.


----------



## Honie (Sep 28, 2021)

Here's to hoping I can get Sherb as a card!


----------



## Yoshisaur (Sep 29, 2021)

I guess Nintendo doesn't want me to eat. I see.


----------



## Sophie23 (Sep 30, 2021)

More amiibos for people to collect lol


----------



## SoftCrowbar (Oct 1, 2021)

Forever wishing Iggy would come back  I doubt he’d be one of the potential returning amiibo villagers, but it would make my entire year if I could have him in my ACNH village. He was one of my first villagers ever


----------



## Pig-Pen (Oct 1, 2021)

can't wait to "try" and get them, lol.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Oct 1, 2021)

I would much rather have new villagers be shown than older villagers that we've so many times. I would not mind if its special NPCs that never got their amiibos like Daisy Mae, CJ and Flick, but still.


----------



## Slothicans (Oct 1, 2021)

.


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Oct 1, 2021)

I just need Reneigh's card for my wife mostly. I'm a bit leery on how hard these will be to get honestly but I'm excited that a new set is coming out all the same.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Oct 1, 2021)

I don't really want a new series 5 with 100 villagers. I would rather have it like be the new villagers to NH. Simply because I know scalpers are going to screw everyone because they suck wet farts. So I would rather have to only buy one pack (if I am lucky) and not feed into these parasites.


----------



## cocoacat (Oct 1, 2021)

I think I'm done with collecting amiibos unless it's a specific one I want, the scalping and limited supply has gotten out of hand and I'm still bitter about the Sanrio release. But I do like the idea of a new series if only for the chance at some new villagers in the game (maybe even a new species!) and the 8 NH villagers getting their own cards.

They seemed to have skipped the Welcome Amiibo caravan cards as a set (which should be the 5th set.) A smaller set doesn't seem to qualify for being series 5 if it's less than 100 or just a few cards, but don't know. Hopefully there's some info soon.


----------



## smug villager (Oct 2, 2021)

id love to see a new series with Raymond, Sherb, all the new villagers that don't have cards yet, but im also hoping for the return of some old gamecube villagers (i miss Aziz so much  ) or a new species/personality type we've never seen before. but then they'd have to give us more slots on our island. twelve or fifteen instead of ten maybe. i have a lot of empty space.


----------



## Akeath (Oct 2, 2021)

I'm really excited for this. I'd love to get Flick's amiibo as well as the new villagers - especially Raymond, Reneigh, and Judy.

I also strongly suspect that the RV amiibos will be folded into Series 5. I've been collecting Amiibos for various games since 2014, and I've started to get a feel for how they prioritize what to make when in their Amiibo factory. They seem to have limited factories that make Amiibo, so they carefully schedule reprints. If they are going to make new amiibo, they do so after reprinting all the older amiibos from that game that they intend to do. Once it was finally Animal Crossing's turn for Amiibo reprints, they made reprints of series 1-4, then they released Sanrio worldwide. That was normal enough. Their next typical pattern should have been to re-release the RV ones worldwide. But they didn't. Instead, they skipped that and made another printing of series 1-4 to restock those. I have never seen Nintendo make a third reprint of something before doing a second reprint of the Amiibo from the same game. To me, that means they don't intend to reprint the RV ones. But if they fold the RV Amiibo into series 5, that would explain why they skipped out of their usual order. Also, the RV amiibo I've scanned don't offer furniture when you use them like the Sanrio ones do. Instead, in Animal Crossing New Horizons the RV amiibo behave like the Amiibo for the Series 1-4, which makes sense if they intend to release them in a series 5 that will match the others in looks as well as in how the Amiibo function.

So they'd have the new NPC, new outfits for some of the old NPC, the 8 new villagers, and the RV Amiibo...there's still more slots left to fill to reach the typical 100 cards! I'll be eager to see what they do with that. I'm not sure if they would have enough slots left to have room for entire new personalities, but they could certainly add more Sisterly ones, as right now there are so many fewer of those than of the older personalities. Or they could make Amiibo cards for some of the old crossover characters, or make new crossover characters. They could even bring back some of the more popular older characters. I feel like since they showed the Roost in that last video they are listening to what fans are asking for. Maybe there was a gap between the video announcing the cards and the direct this month so they could get fan input and take that into account when making the new Amiibo. They've asked for fan ideas on which characters will get new Amiibo for Smash Brothers and other games....


----------



## Rosch (Oct 3, 2021)

I wish that we get actual new villagers and they introduce a new species or two.

It would also be great to fill in personalities that are lacking for each species. For example, we don't have a peppy alligator, smug cub, lazy eagle, or an uchi tiger.


----------



## Venn (Oct 3, 2021)

Maybe there could be both? A Mix of Old and New. 
I wouldn't mind seeing old villagers return (and/or change of personalities) and some new one (I would only assume it be kept small if new) to fill in some areas.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Oct 5, 2021)

Venn said:


> Maybe there could be both? A Mix of Old and New.
> I wouldn't mind seeing old villagers return (and/or change of personalities) and some new one (I would only assume it be kept small if new) to fill in some areas.


To be honest I think we need a change in personalities because its hard to have a diversity of villagers when there is only 8 personalities and you can have 10 villagers living your island but you know you're going to be suck with the last two villagers who have the same personality type that you already have on your island.


----------

